# [OT]dubbi su futuri sbocchi nell' informatica

## Gaap

Salve a tutti... ho 17 anni e tra' un po' di tempo (1 anno) dovro' decidere che tipo di indirizzo universitario intraprendere: fin da piccolo sono sempre stato attirato dal mondo dell' informatica, pur non essendo un genio, come i ragazzini americani che ormai bucano server come fossero ragazze   :Cool:   ...

Ero indeciso tra la facoltà di Informatica e quella di Ingegneria Informatica. qualcuno che magari ne sa' qualcosa piu' di me potrebbe delucidarmi su cosa si fà in una e cosa in un' altra? o eventuali sbocchi nel mondo del lavoro? mi potreste dire qualche vostra impressione personale e esperienza? grazie ^^Last edited by Gaap on Mon May 15, 2006 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## CarloJekko

E' vero che qua si va O.T. ma questo... non ha assolutamente nessuna correlazione con gentoo... He he...

Comunque l'ingegneria anche se si sta molto semplificando rimane una facoltà complicata... se scegli informatica (non ingegneria) molto viene dato per scontato... Comunque tutte le facoltà sono difficili... ci vuole impegno... altrimento è inutile proprio iscriversi...

Comqunque soprattutto ingegneria con il computer non si ha molto a che fare. Io sto a telecomunicazioni... diciamo che oltre me altri due o tre sanno, per linee generali, qual'è il pulsante per accendere un pc  :Smile: 

Ciau !!

----------

## Gaap

In che senso in informatica molto viene dato per scontato? nella conoscenza di base dici? es. programmazione o quant'altro? per quanto riguarda ingegneria, beh si ero anchio di quell' idea, pero' mi è stato detto che ofre molti piu' spunti dal punto di vista di un futuro lavoro.

----------

## Kernel78

Dipende molto da quello che ti interessa visto che il "mondo dell'informatica" è decisamente vario, si spazia dai programmatori ai sistemisti ai ricercatori agli analisti ecc ecc

Io posso dirti che a 27 con solo la terza media (anche se ho bigiato diversi anni di ITIS per periti in informatica  :Wink:  ) ho imparato da autodidatta a fare il programmatore e adesso stò crescendo nella direzione del sistemista, nei colloqui che ho sostenuto non ho mai trovato nessuno interessato al titolo di studio in mio possesso e io non ho mai nascosto la mancanza di "ufficialità" delle mie competenze.

Ovviamente non posso commentare la formazione universitaria ma da quello che ho visto più che il percorso di studi durante i colloqui sono interessati alle competenze che hai sviluppato in occupazioni precedenti, le domande più ricorrenti erano a riguardo di quanti anni di esperienza avessi con determinati strumenti.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Tutto porta all'informatica... non solo "ingegneria informatica" o "informatica"

Per esempio io mi sto laureando in fisica e sono finito a fare il programmatore (come immaginerai in fisica si usa un sacco il computer e il succo della mia tesi e fare un programma di simulazione).

Tra l'altro, per la mia esperienza, in campi come la fisica si ottiene una preparazione informatica molto più orientata ai problemi oggettivi che alla teoria generale della programmazione... per cui anche se non hai la minima idea di che cosa sia la programmazione a oggetti e di come funzioni finisci a fare programmi che girano su workstation della madonna (io ora sto lavorando su un multiprocessore con svariati giga di ram ed è solo la fase di testing   :Wink:  ) e devono girare anche bene! (deve essere ottimizzato ad ogni livello possibile)

E' un tipo di formazione più artigianale e meno teorica se ti piace di più la pratica   :Wink:  (ovviamente poi ti tocca anche sapere la fisica... anzi direi "soprattutto" la fisica... il che può non essere un male   :Wink:  )

Un ragazzo che conosco è uscito da fisica con una tesi di simulazione e ora lavora in banca a fare programmi di simulazione dei mercati finanziari (lavoro decisamente remunerativo) a dimostrare che non è che poi rimani ancorato al tuo campo di studi iniziale...   :Rolling Eyes:  (purtroppo aggiungo io...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

[MOD]

Mi cambieresti il titolo con qualcosa di più significativo grazie?

[/MOD]

----------

## nick_spacca

Io direi che questa conversazione potrebbe TRANQUILLAMENTE continuare QUI

AHHHH, il pulsante CERCA, questo sconosciuto   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti... ho 17 anni e tra' un po' di tempo (1 anno) dovro' decidere che tipo di indirizzo universitario intraprendere: fin da piccolo sono sempre stato attirato dal mondo dell' informatica, pur non essendo un genio, come i ragazzini americani che ormai bucano server come fossero ragazze    ...
> 
> Ero indeciso tra la facoltà di Informatica e quella di Ingegneria Informatica. qualcuno che magari ne sa' qualcosa piu' di me potrebbe delucidarmi su cosa si fà in una e cosa in un' altra? o eventuali sbocchi nel mondo del lavoro? mi potreste dire qualche vostra impressione personale e esperienza? grazie ^^

 

Io sono nella tua stessa situazione, ho solo un anno in meno per decidere   :Very Happy: 

Se mi permettete una schematizzazione semplificata possiamo dire che Informatica sta al software come Ingegneria informatica sta all'hardware. Gli ingegneri infatti danno molto più peso all'elettronica rispetto ad informatica dove questa, da quel che so è quasi assente. Dall'altra parte gli informatici fanno più esami di programmazione, reti, sistemi operativi e cose del genere (diciamo che le conoscenze informatiche sono un po' più ad "alto livello" rispetto a quelle dell'ingegnere). 

Personalmente alla fine ho scelto di andare a fare Ingegneria Informatica a Padova per i seguenti motivi (che ho tra l'altro già detto in questo forum   :Very Happy:   ):

1) Mi piace abbastanza la fisica (tant'è che sono stato per un po' in dubbio se andare o no a fare Fisica)

2) Mi piace l'informatica

3) Mi affascinerebbe capire il lato fisico/elettronico dell'informatica (insomma come funziona l'hardware)

4) La programmazione mi piace ma non riuscirei a farlo per tutto il giorno (cioè non penso farei il programmatore di lavoro)

5) L'ingegnere ha più sbocchi (dicono..)

Tutto quello che dico è tratto da sentito dire, lettura di libretti d'orientamento universitario, suggerimenti dei professori del liceo, e non da esperienze dirette.. quindi prendi tutto con le pinze finchè qualche ingegnere e qualche informatico non venga a confermare o smentire   :Wink: 

----------

## Gaap

Perfetto siete stati chiarissimi... a questo punto penso che mi informerò per quanto riguarda informatica, visto che l'aspetto hardware non è che mi piaccia più di tanto e la fisica pure...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Io direi che questa conversazione potrebbe TRANQUILLAMENTE continuare QUI
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra che le due discussioni siano parecchio diverse...

Una è uno di quei censimenti inutili che si fanno ogni tanto sul forum e che piacciono tanto perché fanno salire il postcount   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un'altra è una discussione sui futuri sbocchi di un tipo di indirizzo di studi...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   Io direi che questa conversazione potrebbe TRANQUILLAMENTE continuare QUI
> 
>  
> 
> Mi sembra che le due discussioni siano parecchio diverse...
> ...

 

Se tu avessi letto tutte e 4 le pagine di quel thread ti saresti accorto che non è proprio cosi... infatti li si è discusso (tra pag 2 e 3 se non sbaglio..) proprio su cosa era meglio fare tra ingegneria informatica, informatica e quant'altro...

A mio avviso i 2 thread sono analoghi...ma se a voi non risulta pace...tutto è ovviamente IMO   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> Se tu avessi letto tutte e 4 le pagine di quel thread ti saresti accorto che non è proprio cosi... infatti li si è discusso (tra pag 2 e 3 se non sbaglio..) proprio su cosa era meglio fare tra ingegneria informatica, informatica e quant'altro...
> 
> A mio avviso i 2 thread sono analoghi...ma se a voi non risulta pace...tutto è ovviamente IMO  

 

Si bona.... secondo te mi leggo tutte e quatto le pagine di un thread??   :Rolling Eyes:  Mica mi pagano per fare il moderatore!   :Smile: 

Leggo il titolo, il primo post e l'ultimo per vedere in cosa è degenerato... se nel frattempo ha avuto una deviazione OT che poi è rientrata pace   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vuoi che continui con l'OT mergiandoci sopra anche questo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Se fossi una persona seria dovrei splittare la discussione sull'università da quel thread e mergiarla in questo ma evidentemente non sono una persona seria   :Smile:  (mi sta una fatica bestia... per due thread OT tra l'altro...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Tra l'altro proprio te (che mi conosci) ti metti a chiedermi una cosa del genere?   :Laughing: 

Ti faccio una proposta seria... vuoi fare il moderatore al posto mio? Davvero!   :Smile: 

----------

## Nuitari

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente alla fine ho scelto di andare a fare Ingegneria Informatica a Padova per i seguenti motivi (che ho tra l'altro già detto in questo forum    ):
> 
> 1) Mi piace abbastanza la fisica (tant'è che sono stato per un po' in dubbio se andare o no a fare Fisica)
> ...

 

ragionamento molto giusto, ricordo comunque che vi sono anche esami su comunicazioni elettriche (2 su onde, modulazione, filtri ecc..), controlli automatici (2 su poli, luogo delle radici, trasformate, nyquist..). Gli esami di fisica vorrei tanto non ce fossero mi manca solo fisica 2 per laurearmi  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Io dopo due anni di ing info sono passato a informatica  :Smile:  Fede

----------

## luigi.malago

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Perfetto siete stati chiarissimi... a questo punto penso che mi informerò per quanto riguarda informatica, visto che l'aspetto hardware non è che mi piaccia più di tanto e la fisica pure...  

 

frequento ing. informatica e sono al quinto anno... ( e tra un po' spero prossimo alla tesi direi)

ti posso assicurare che non è vero che ing. informatica sia orientata all'hardware, tutto dipende dall'indirizzo che scegli... 

a milano ci sono 8 diversi orientamenti, che spaziano dai sistemi embedded, all'informatica per l'ambiente, alle reti, ai sistemi informativi...

insomma ce n'è di tutti i colori.. tieni conto che poi nella specialistica puoi scegliere un piano di studi pescando da una 50 di esami.. quindi hai piena autonomia.. 

ovvio che la preparazione che hai non è da informatico, ma da ingegnere, quindi ci sono molti esami generali che ti danno un po' di basi (analisi, fisica, elettronica, reti, informatica) per poi iniziare dal 3 anno a orientarsi sul mondo dell'informazione

in pochi esami si programma su calcolatore (3-4 nei primi 3 anni), ad ingegneria si impara a "ragionare".. 

poi se sei un amante della programmazione a casa nel tempo libero ti impari tutti i linguaggi che vuoi  :Smile: 

Luigi

----------

## Gaap

Capito...   :Razz:  , diciamo che come ingegnere non mi ci vedo proprio pero'   :Confused:  ... ma il lavoro una volta usciti si trova?

----------

## randomaze

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Capito...   , diciamo che come ingegnere non mi ci vedo proprio pero'   ... ma il lavoro una volta usciti si trova?

 

Ti rispondo io: Non si sa.

Qualche anno fa il lavoro lo trovava chiunque avesse fatto qualcosa di solo vagamente attinente con l'informatica, fossero anche state le scuole serali.

Poi c'é stato un periodo in cui trovare lavoro era difficile anche per chi aveva esperienza (é noto che in italia si cercano sempre persone max 22enni con due lauree ed esperienza decennale da pagare quanto un diplomato  :Rolling Eyes: ).

Al momento la situazione mi sembra sia un poco più acettabile e trovare lavoro, anche se non banale, anche se con contratti a termine, non é difficile.

Cosa succederà quando finirai l'università non é dato saperlo... 

Io, come dottore in scienze dell'informazione, appartengo alle specie in via di estinzione... ma dovendo ritornare a scegliere andrei immediatamente verso informatica.

----------

## ercoppa

Anche io ho 18 nni e fra un po devo decidere: essere ingegnere o non essere ingegnere ? è questo ilo problema. Anche io avevo letto in giro che chi aveva un alaurea in ing informatica trovava più facilmente lavore che un informatico. Non lo so, per ora credo che prenderò informatica   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mambro

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> 
> 
> frequento ing. informatica e sono al quinto anno... ( e tra un po' spero prossimo alla tesi direi)
> 
> ti posso assicurare che non è vero che ing. informatica sia orientata all'hardware, tutto dipende dall'indirizzo che scegli... 
> ...

 

Interessante.. ma questi diversi orientamenti sono per la specialistica o anche per la triennale? Perchè a Padova che io sappia non c'è questa possibiità ma in realtà, nel terzo anno della triennale si deve scegliere tra una ventina di esami oltre a quelli obligatori.. Per la specialistica il mio fido libretto d'orientamento non è molto chiaro.. ma per quella c'è tempo   :Very Happy: 

Comunque, per chi volesse sapere cosa si fa più o meno a ingegneria questo pdf potrebbe essere utile: http://www.ing.unipd.it/Download/Orientamento/2005-2006ParteIV.pdf  Da pagina 53 del pdf si parla di Ingegneria Informatica e sono segnalati anche gli esami da affrontare. Per poi vedere una descrizione più o meno dettagliata di ogni esame: http://www.ing.unipd.it/Download/Bollettino/2005-2006Cap5Triennale.pdf

Invece gli esami del corso di studi di Informatica dovrebbero essere questi http://www.scienze.unipd.it/bollettino_notiziario/2005-2006/CDL07_aa2005-2006_2005-07-27_programmi.pdf

----------

## Dece

Anche io quando ho dovuto scegliere tra informatica e ingegneria informatica sono stato pieno di dubbi, soprattutto perchè non capivo bene la differenza e quale delle due mi sarebbe piaciuta di più: alla fine ho scelto ingegneria, e devo dire che non sono ancora del tutto convinto della scelta, nonostante sia al quarto anno.

Ad ingegneria informatica si fanno tanti (ma tanti) esami, alcuni dei quali non sono prettamente attinenti all'informatica: quindi si fa un po di elettronica, un po di telecomunicazioni e (ahime) un po di controlli automatici: ciò da una preparazione ampia, che ti può rendere più versatile nel mondo del lavoro (credo), ma dall'altra parte "ruba" tempo ad esami informatici che vengono affrontati in modo più superficiale.

Ad informatica invece ci sono inanzitutto meno esami, inoltre si fanno molti progetti (di gruppo) e si programma molto di più: quindi alla fine, a pari conoscenze accademiche, un informatico sa molto di più di un ingegnere per quanto riguarda la programmazione e l'informatica vera e propria, mentre un ingegnere ha un maggior bagaglio teorico e conoscenze in diversi ambiti.

I miei dubbi derivano appunto dal fatto che è molto difficile dire quali delle due strade sia migliore per il futuro, si vedrà  :Smile: 

Una nota: mi sono avvicinato a Linux e in particolare a Gentoo solo grazie ad alcuni miei amici che fanno informatica e che in facoltà hanno professori realmente appassionati di software libero, non certo grazie ad ingegneria  :Wink: 

ps. ovviamente parlo nello specifico di Bologna, in altre facoltà le cose possono essere diverse  :Smile: 

----------

## luigi.malago

Ciao,

se ti interessa ti consiglio di scaricarti il libretto degli esami e soprattuto la descrizione dei programm i di ciascuno.

http://www.inginf.polimi.it/

e in particolare:

programmi

regolamento didattico

i corsi piÃ¹ interessanti sono a mio avviso nei due anni della specialistica..

Luigi

----------

## Gaap

Ok grazie a tutti per i chiarimenti... provero' a guardare un po' in giro... ^^

----------

## mambro

Però questa discussione mi ha fatto ripiombare nel buio.. Ci saranno sia ingegneri che informatici in questo forum penso.. Sarebbe molto utile la loro opinione di ingegneri/informatici già in carriera. Insomma se si trovano bene, se hanno trovato facilmente lavoro, se gli esami sono stati interessanti/noiosi.

Insomma magari sapere da un ingegnere e da un informatico i motivi della sua scelta e se si sono rivelati giusti alla fine. (magari sapere il parere di ingegnere laureato a padova sarebbe ancora più interessante   :Very Happy:  )

Oppure, in alternativa, proporrei una bella lotto all'ultimo sangue con uso di armi da fuoco tra ingegneri e informatici trasposta sul forum tramite flame   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raffo

Riesumo questo topic per sapere cosa ne pensate di ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni e degli eventuali sbocchi professionali che può permettere... tra pochi giorni devo decidere, qualsiasi consiglio mi è utile... vorrei anche sapere se la scelta di questa facoltà può portare a conoscenze meno complete di una ingegneria informatica o se quest'ultima è una scelta più ragionevole... Grazie ^^

----------

## noice

@gaap

secondo me la cosa che ti devi chiedere è se vuoi, in futuro, fare il programmatore oppure no. Se la risposta è si allora ti consiglio di scegliere Informatica, se invece piu che programmare vuoi capire davvero come funziona un pc quindi basarti piu' sulla parte hardware allora indirizzati verso l'ingegneria Informatica. Naturalmente non voglio dire che la facolta' di informatica sia di minor importanza rispetto ad Ingegneria ma è il modo in cui si affrontano certi problemi che è diverso. Io personalmente faccio Ingegneria Informatica e anche se è abbastanza tosta mi piace;) buona scelta..

----------

## Gaap

 *noice wrote:*   

> @gaap
> 
> secondo me la cosa che ti devi chiedere è se vuoi, in futuro, fare il programmatore oppure no. Se la risposta è si allora ti consiglio di scegliere Informatica, se invece piu che programmare vuoi capire davvero come funziona un pc quindi basarti piu' sulla parte hardware allora indirizzati verso l'ingegneria Informatica. Naturalmente non voglio dire che la facolta' di informatica sia di minor importanza rispetto ad Ingegneria ma è il modo in cui si affrontano certi problemi che è diverso. Io personalmente faccio Ingegneria Informatica e anche se è abbastanza tosta mi piace;) buona scelta..

 

Beh, per quanto mi riguarda ho le idee ancora abbastanza confuse, infatti mi piacerebbe soprattutto lavorare in "piccole" aziende come sistemista o consulente, e la programmazione (a cui tra l'altro non ho ancora avuto il coraggio di avvicinarmi se no per le basi di html python e scripting vario) mi spaventa molto. quindi penso di essere più predisposto ad un lavoro da sistemista ma ovviamente non penso di avere le ide molto chiare su dove finisce il lavoro di un programmatore e dove inizia un sistemista e vice versa.

----------

## mambro

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Riesumo questo topic per sapere cosa ne pensate di ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni e degli eventuali sbocchi professionali che può permettere...

 

Se domani passo il test mi immatricolo a ingegneria dell'informazione. Poi finita la triennale posso scegliere liberamente una specialistica a scelta tra ingegneria elettronica, ingegneria informatica, ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni, ingegneria dell'automazione, bioingegneria. I miei dubbi quindi sono rimandati a fra 3 anni (se tutto va bene   :Very Happy:  ). 

Non so se anche nell'ateneo in cui hai intenzioni di iscriverti c'è una possibilità del genere. A Padova c'è e mi è sembrata abbastanza alettante..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

In bocca al lupo a tutte le matricoline  :Very Happy: 

Personalmente son scappato da ingegneria: troppo vasta in certi argomenti (guardate i corsi solo per una laurea breve e capirete d che parlo). Leggete sempre molto bene i piani di studi. E rassegnatevi. Tranne rari casi non vi insegneranno a fare cose utili per il mondo del lavoro. Per assurdo potrebbe esser questo il momento in cui userete meno il vostro PC. 

Poi ogni facoltà da un taglio personale al corso di studi , ma in linea di massima se volete programmare e vi piace quel mondo, informatica è + indicata. Ingegneria vi insegnerà molte cose ma potrebbe solamente rovinarmi la vita e render degli asociali capaci di relazionarsi solo con altri ing.

questa è la mia semiseria conclusione. In bocca al lupo. Ci vediamo a raccoglier foglie cadute nei parchi tra 3 anni, se siete diligenti. Ah non ve l'hanno detto? Eh sì il mercato è pieno forse era meglio se davate ascolto a vostra madre e andavate a fare economia e commercio   :Wink: 

----------

## Nuitari

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> tutto

 

mi spiace non mi trovi assolutamente daccordo. Sono di parte ovviamente (sto facendo la tesi del terzo anno di ingegneria elettronica).

Potrei cominciare dicendo che non è vero che non ti insegnano a fare cose utili nel mondo del lavoro. Certo, il primo anno e parte del secondo sono per lo più cose teoriche per dare una base di matematica e altro che ovviamente una facoltà come informatica nn dà. Certamente anche la vastità di argomenti, non è facile per uno che deve scegliere sapere cosa gli piace in principio, per questo molti (come me daltronde che son passato da telecom ad eelettronica) cambiano a un certo punto. 

Come dicevo, dissento fondamentalmente sul fatto che non si imparino cose utili nel mondo del lavoro. Nel mio caso sto appunto facendo la tesi presso i laboratori arces, dove si costruiscono ex novo microprocessori e sistemi embedded. Ora, sebbene stia facendo solo la tesi per il terzo anno (e quindi sappia molte meno cose dei laureandi del 5 anno) le cose sono ovviamente difficili ma non al di là della mia portata. Sto imparando moltissimo con le basi che ho avuto nella triennale e in capo ad un paio di settimane dovrei riuscire a capire bene come funziona il tutto. Ho visto anche alcuni casi di laureandi che dopo la laurea sono stati immediatamente assunti (nell'ambito ovviamente dei laboratori che sto frequentando).

Questa almeno è la mia realtà, ora scusate scappo che devo prendere il treno. Mi riservo di scrivere meglio stasera  :Smile:  ciao!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

nuitari, dipende...

chimica o elettrotecnica quanto possono servire? Dipende da quello che vuoi fare...

----------

## fikiz

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> chimica o elettrotecnica quanto possono servire?

 

secondo me non puoi pensare di studiare elettronica senza conoscere un minimo di elettrotecnica e di chimica. E se hai una qualunque laurea attinente all'informatica un po' di elettronica (analogica e digitale) la devi conoscere.

Io sono convinto che esista una cultura di base che faccia parte dell'essere laureati in ingegneria o comunque in materie a stampo scientifico. analisi matematica, chimica, elettrotecnica, ecc... sono argomenti che non applicherai mai nel mestiere "dell'informatico", ma che comunque permettono di capire in modo approfondito tante altre cose, e senza di esse non si potrebbe andare oltre una conoscenza superficiale di aspetti piu' vicini al mestiere che si andra' a fare.

Insomma... una gran fatica studiare queste materie noiose e a prima vista inutili... ma indirettamente e' uno sforzo che viene ripagato.

Questo e' solo quello che penso io... dopo una laurea e quache anno di lavoro.   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fikiz wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   chimica o elettrotecnica quanto possono servire? 
> 
> secondo me non puoi pensare di studiare elettronica senza conoscere un minimo di elettrotecnica e di chimica. E se hai una qualunque laurea attinente all'informatica un po' di elettronica (analogica e digitale) la devi conoscere.

 Mi riferivo ad un corso di ing informatica

----------

## Dece

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Se domani passo il test mi immatricolo a ingegneria dell'informazione. Poi finita la triennale posso scegliere liberamente una specialistica a scelta tra ingegneria elettronica, ingegneria informatica, ingegneria delle telecomunicazioni, ingegneria dell'automazione, bioingegneria. I miei dubbi quindi sono rimandati a fra 3 anni

 

In teoria: in pratica scordatelo  :Wink:  ingegneria è strutturata in modo da avere esami che danno una base teorica comune (analisi, fisica, elettrotecnica), che si fa nel primo anno di solito: poi ogni "indirizzo" richiede i suoi esami cardine, e di solito sono differenziati e non facili (esempio per automazione è necessario meccanica razionale, che di solito non si fa ad informatica; a telecomunicazioni hanno molti esami di trasmissione ecc ecc)

Quindi se cambi durante i primi anni non perdi nulla, perchè hai le basi per affrontare qualunque indirizzo, mentre se ti iscrivi ad una specialistica diversa dalla triennale potresti dover dare molti esami in più che sono indispensabili per gli anni successivi

Personalmente, ti consiglio di scegliere il tuo percorso durante la triennale, perdi molto meno tempo e fatica  :Wink: 

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ngegneria vi insegnerà molte cose ma potrebbe solamente rovinarmi la vita e render degli asociali capaci di relazionarsi solo con altri ing. 

 

eheheh... purtroppo è vero  :Smile: 

Forse l'unico vantaggio, è che quando esci da ingegneria inf. non sei *solo* un programmatore, ma sai un po di tutto... lo svantaggio è che sapere un po di tutto, significa non sapere nulla in particolare, a meno che non si approfondiscano alcuni argomenti per puro interesse personale

----------

## fikiz

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *fikiz wrote:*    *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   chimica o elettrotecnica quanto possono servire? 
> 
> secondo me non puoi pensare di studiare elettronica senza conoscere un minimo di elettrotecnica e di chimica. E se hai una qualunque laurea attinente all'informatica un po' di elettronica (analogica e digitale) la devi conoscere. Mi riferivo ad un corso di ing informatica

 

appunto   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *Dece wrote:*   

> In teoria: in pratica scordatelo  ingegneria è strutturata in modo da avere esami che danno una base teorica comune (analisi, fisica, elettrotecnica), che si fa nel primo anno di solito: poi ogni "indirizzo" richiede i suoi esami cardine, e di solito sono differenziati e non facili (esempio per automazione è necessario meccanica razionale, che di solito non si fa ad informatica; a telecomunicazioni hanno molti esami di trasmissione ecc ecc)
> 
> Quindi se cambi durante i primi anni non perdi nulla, perchè hai le basi per affrontare qualunque indirizzo, mentre se ti iscrivi ad una specialistica diversa dalla triennale potresti dover dare molti esami in più che sono indispensabili per gli anni successivi
> 
> Personalmente, ti consiglio di scegliere il tuo percorso durante la triennale, perdi molto meno tempo e fatica 
> ...

 

Ingegneria dell'informazione serve proprio ad evitare questo.. La triennale è abbastanza generica da poter permettere poi di iscriversi a qualsiasi specialistica di quelle elencate senza avere debiti. Questo perchè comuque, a partire dal secondo anno, si scelgono degli esami in base a quaello che si pensa di avere intenzione di fare alla specialistica.. In più la parte teorica della specialistica viene rimandata alla triennale (ad esempio alla specialistica di ing informatica c'è un esame di complementi di matematica che proveniendo da informazione non serve fare) sacrificando però gli esami più "pratici" che verranno poi affrontati tutti assieme nella specialistica. In pratica si dovrebbe fare la parte più teorica nella triennale e quelal più pratica nella specialistica. è un corso di laurea che nasce per chi è quasi certo di continuare fino alla specialistica..  Questo come dici te "in teoria".. poi si vedrà   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dece

 *mambro wrote:*   

> La triennale è abbastanza generica da poter permettere poi di iscriversi a qualsiasi specialistica di quelle elencate senza avere debiti. Questo perchè comuque, a partire dal secondo anno, si scelgono degli esami in base a quaello che si pensa di avere intenzione di fare alla specialistica.

 

Ok cosi la questione mi sembra ragionevole, anche se non condivido la divisione triennale->teoria / specialistica->pratica, ma sono scelte che fanno le varie università: l'importante è rendersi conto bene cosa vuoi fare nei primi anni in modo da scegliere gli esami giusti o meglio, evitare gli esami che non c'entrano nulla: scegliere esami di controlli automatici per poi andare a fare informatica è inutile e dannoso  :Wink: 

ps. se puoi, evitali a priori quelli li: io non ho potuto

----------

## mambro

NB:Questo messaggio è inutile ed è stato scritto solo perchè in questo momento non ho niente da fare: non so nemmeno se entro e sono qui a elencare esami che forse potrei fare fra un lustro  :Very Happy: 

Questo è in linea di massima il triennio di ingegneria dell'informazione che dovrei fare (tra parentesi i crediti per ogni esame)

Matematica A	(11)

Fondamenti di informatica 1	(9)

Algebra lineare e geometria	(11)

Fisica 1	(9)

Analisi Matematica	(11)

Fisica 2 	(9)

Elettrotecnica	(9)

Complementi di analisi matematica	(9)

Teoria dei segnali	(9)

Dati e Algoritmi 1	( 8 )

Ricerca Operativa	(7)

Complementi di fisica	(7)

Fondamenti di elettronica	(9)

Fondamenti di automatica	(9)

Elettronica digitale	(7)

Economia ed organizzazione aziendale 1	(3)

Analisi dei sistemi	(7)

Fondamenti di comunicazioni	(9)

Dati e algoritmi 2	(7)

Sistemi operativi	(7)

Architettura degli elaboratori 1	(7)

Tesina	(2)

Prova finale 	(6)

Facendo così mi risparmio alla specialistica (rispetto a un proveniente da una triennale di ingegneria informatica) i seguenti esami:

Analisi dei sistemi (7)

Elaborazione numerica dei segnali (7)

Controllo digitale (7)

Ingegneria della qualità (7)

Ma in più faccio:

Basi di dati (7)

Reti di calcolatori (7)

e forse qualcos'altro.. Insomma meno informatica alla triennale ma di più alla specialistica.. Basta, vi ho annoiato abbastanza   :Very Happy: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ciao. io sn un informatico e mi sto per laureare.. circa.. manca un esame stramaledetto...

è inutile chiedersi cosa sia + o - difficile. tanto tutte le due parti di diranno che la loro facoltà è sempre la + difficile  :Very Happy: 

cmq... guarda.

se decidi di fare informatica (compuer science) devi partire già con l'idea che DEVE piacerti la matematica. non solo quella classica (del continuo.tipo analisi) ma anche tutta quella parte di matematica che poco si affronta alle superiori (matematica del discreto. fai qualcosetta al liceo scientifico. esempi sono algebra, logica, etc etc). tanta gente di arena ad informatica semplicemente perchè parte dall'idea che informatica = usare pc. cosa falsa, falsissima! tanta gente si iscrive sapendo quasi 0 di matematica. certo, magari ce la fai a laurearti, ma nn pensare di uscire con un voto alto!

se sei portato per la matematica e ti interessa nn tanto "usare un pc" ma carpirne il senso + importante e i perchè, io consiglio di iscriversi a informatica. hai degli esami stupendi come linguaggi di programmazione (il concetto di linguaggio, come viene strutturato, la logica di fondo) e esami in cui studi i limiti del calcolabile.

x ingegneria.. beh.. nn so.. tutti quelli che conosco nn sanno un cacchio di matematica (sanno solo l'essenziale) e nn sanno usare un cacchio il pc.

tra ingegneria informatica e informatica io c'ho visto solo una differenza:

l'informatico si fa un mazzo di matematica e ti dimostra teoremi importanti su come e perchè un automa può fare o nn fare certe cose. spesso si lavora con concetti molto + teorici che con l'implementazione fisica del problema. (un esempio lampante è la bioinformatica). penso che pochi esami ti parleranno di "PC"

l'ingegnere ti dice in pratica che può fare, ma nn te lo dimostra. nn si inerpica molto per le strade della matematica. (questo lo vedo dai miei amici)

a te la scelta. io ho preferito la scienza pura. cmq, che io sappia, un informatico che si laurea entro 1 anno ha trovato lavoro. tanto che, per esempio, ci sono poche persone che proseguono gli studi facendo il dottorato e poi ricercatore e... molta gente trova offerte molto allettanti nel mercato del lavoro.

ps: se ti laurei in infrmatica puoi anche fare l'abilitazione ad ingegnere. in un certo senso la laurea in informatica viene riconosciuta come qualcosa di +...

ps2: la differenza tra ing e info la vedrei come la differenza che c'è tra matematica e fisica e ingegneria. le prime sono scienze pure, la seconda usa cocetti delle prime senza mai conoscerle a fondo

----------

## randomaze

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ps: se ti laurei in infrmatica puoi anche fare l'abilitazione ad ingegnere. in un certo senso la laurea in informatica viene riconosciuta come qualcosa di +...

 

Non é proprio esatto che "viene riconosciuta qualcosa di più". Semplicemente viene riconosciuta per quello che é sempre stata.

La fregnacciata dell'iscrizione all'albo non avrebbe avuto motivo di esistere se, dopo trent'anni in cui i laureati in scienze hanno fatto il loro lavoro, qualche brillante genio non avesse spinto perché determinati incarichi fossero limitati a chi era iscritto alla sua lobby, creando un mondo in cui molta gente ha scoperto che da 20 anni faceva qualcosa per cui risultava "inadatto". Questo a portato ad alcuni tentativi di correzione negli anni seguenti conclusi con la pagliacciata del far iscrivere gli informatici all'albo invece che ammettere "siamo una manica di pirla e non ci eravamo accorti che i computer funzionavano anche prima dell'invenzione di ingegneria informatica, scusate".

----------

## darkmanPPT

@randomize:

sei un mito! e c'hai perfettamente ragione.

la mia conclusione è stato troppo affrettata.

ih ih  :Very Happy:  però.. bella

 *Quote:*   

> Questo a portato ad alcuni tentativi di correzione negli anni seguenti conclusi con la pagliacciata del far iscrivere gli informatici all'albo invece che ammettere "siamo una manica di pirla e non ci eravamo accorti che i computer funzionavano anche prima dell'invenzione di ingegneria informatica, scusate".

 

----------

## Nuitari

certo darkman ma nn è che se i tuoi amici son degli ignorantoni (scusate il termine  :Razz: ) che fan ingegneria e nn sanno un cacchio di matematica debbano tutti essere così eh  :Razz: 

scusate modifico solo x aggiungere che secondo me la questione che un informatico possa iscriversi all'albo è una delle piu grandi cavolate che abbiano fatto. Sempre con tutto il rispetto per gli informatici, essere ingegneri indica avere una preparazione di base generale ed un tipo di mentalità (rivolta sopratutto alla creazione di progetti) che gli informatici non hanno (nonostante siano molto piu bravi a programmare).

Ad ognuno il suo, nn denigro nessuno dei due, in quanto sono ruoli diversi

----------

## noice

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> x ingegneria.. beh.. nn so.. tutti quelli che conosco nn sanno un cacchio di matematica (sanno solo l'essenziale)

 

scusa non sono d'accordo..con tutto il rispetto verso gli studenti di Informatica, ma la matematica che si fa ad Ingegneria non se la sognano nemmeno. Questo non perche' Informatica è inferiore come facolta' ad Ingegneria Informatica ma perche' viene data piu' importanza alla programmazione, come e' giusto che sia.

 *Quote:*   

> e nn sanno usare un cacchio il pc.

 

non direi proprio..è forse vero che gli esami che riguardano l'informatica non sono tantissimi..ma le cose te le insegnano. Quante persone che fanno Informatica e che sanno programmare in vari linguaggi sanno davvero cosa fa il compilatore, l'RTS e via di seguito?

 *Quote:*   

> tra ingegneria informatica e informatica io c'ho visto solo una differenza:
> 
> l'informatico si fa un mazzo di matematica e ti dimostra teoremi importanti su come e perchè un automa può fare o nn fare certe cose. spesso si lavora con concetti molto + teorici che con l'implementazione fisica del problema. (un esempio lampante è la bioinformatica). penso che pochi esami ti parleranno di "PC"
> 
> l'ingegnere ti dice in pratica che può fare, ma nn te lo dimostra. nn si inerpica molto per le strade della matematica. (questo lo vedo dai miei amici)

 

riguardo la matematica ho gia risposto prima  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Personalmente ritengo che sia che tu sia uno studente di informatica, sia che tu sia uno studente di ingegneria informatica, potresti arrivare a fine dell'universita' senza aver capito nulla di come si usa un computer, nulla di come si progetta qualcosa.

----------

## mambro

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se domani passo il test mi immatricolo a ingegneria dell'informazione

 

Passato!   :Cool:   Speriamo vada bene anche dopo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

io ho uppato il topic, ma ci fosse uno che ha risposto alla mia domanda, giusto mambro   :Laughing: 

----------

## Nuitari

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti... ho 17 anni e tra' un po' di tempo (1 anno) dovro' decidere che tipo di indirizzo universitario intraprendere: fin da piccolo sono sempre stato attirato dal mondo dell' informatica, pur non essendo un genio, come i ragazzini americani che ormai bucano server come fossero ragazze    ...
> 
> Ero indeciso tra la facoltà di Informatica e quella di Ingegneria Informatica. qualcuno che magari ne sa' qualcosa piu' di me potrebbe delucidarmi su cosa si fà in una e cosa in un' altra? o eventuali sbocchi nel mondo del lavoro? mi potreste dire qualche vostra impressione personale e esperienza? grazie ^^

 

allora cercherò di darti un idea generale.

I casi sono due, o vuoi diventare un esperto di informatica e conoscere bene le varie applicazioni e programmi, oppure vuoi acquisire una cultura piu generale, senza sapere usare benissimo i linguaggi di programmazione ma con una cultura piu flessibile e piu adatta ad apprendere cose diverse?

----------

